# "Little House" books on CD!



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, so we listened to _The Long Winter_ back in December when we drove the 16hr round trip to Grandma and Grandpa's. 
But, we've recently finished off _Little House in the Big Woods_ and _Little House on the Prairie_. (We're now waiting for _On the Banks of Plum Creek_ to come back in) 
It seems like DS(9) and I spend a lot of time in the car and he has _really_ gotten a lot out of listening to this series so far! but then, so have I. It's been 20 years or better since I read the series, so it's fun to hear it again. (DD(7) doesn't seem to be quite as interested...)
I also like the listening format in that we can be talking about it while it's being read. 

Anyway, if anyone else spends a lot of time in the car, this is an excellent way to fill that captive time.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Where did you get them?

We just did The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe and I was amazed at how well DS listened to the entire thing!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Our public library carries them (and a whole slew of other audio books! Not a shabby collection really for a town of 2000), but I would think you could also pick them up on Amazon or eBay if you need to buy. 
Personally, I'd think it was worth it. 

If the Chronicles of Narnia are out, we just might have to buy those. (Or drop a bug in our librarian's ear... lol)


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

I got the complete Chronicles of Narnia from iTunes for $28.95, which was the cheapest I could find it. Amazon has the cds for $47.25. Audible has the complete set as well, but the download is $45.46 or 5 credits for members.

I didn't know the Little House books were available in audiobook format. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

We love audio books! We are in the car so much it makes the drive much more enjoyable. We love the Little House books and the Chronicles of Narnia. We use the library as well although we have heard most of the good ones at our local library already. We should look into Audible.


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

my son listens to Little House while he's going to sleep. We get them from the library-he can read them now but still likes the stories at night as he's falling asleep.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear people saying that their SONS like the Little House books. I love them, but my husband said he hated them, and he doesn't think our boys will like them. A friend who homeschooled her children said her boys liked them better than her girls. So, I think we'll try one and see how it goes.

Jenny


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

I like the idea of listening to them as you get ready to go to sleep. My daughter has gotten into a bad habit of watching tv to go to sleep. --A habit I allowed when she was sick & it never went away.
This would be a good way to transition.
I'll have to check our library to see what they have.
~Thanks


----------



## n2gardening (Mar 1, 2009)

My dd5yo and dd10yo went to sleep for a while listening to books on tape...mostly short ones like the little mermaid and cinderella. Then veggie tales tookover for a year or so...until one had a bad dream about the milk money bandit and larry boy...geesh..ruined a good thing. 

We moved across country listening to The Chronicles of Narnia. But our favorite car entertainment is still Adventures in Odyssey. Our last long road trip involved the US history based episodes...we learned about Abe Lincoln, WWII, the American Revolution and more. I will say that this part of the series was a little intense for my youngest though. Very realistic and dramatic....but an excellent way to immerse the kids in history.

We are planning a summer trip across South Dakota and we will be headed to the Little Town on the Prairie...DeSmet, SD....so I think I will add these to our listening! Thanks!

EDITED TO ADD:

Our library has online "checkout" of audio books...called Overdrive. You download titles to your computer...and the best part is they often have the option that allows you to burn the title to a disk. Check your library system...even if you don't have many titles available there...you may have access online through the larger statewide library system.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

n2gardening said:


> EDITED TO ADD:
> 
> Our library has online "checkout" of audio books...called Overdrive. You download titles to your computer...and the best part is they often have the option that allows you to burn the title to a disk. Check your library system...even if you don't have many titles available there...you may have access online through the larger statewide library system.


Thank you, Thank you!! I never heard of this. Living in Budapest we don't have access to many books and such in English. I found that one of the libraries I'm a card holder of in the US is a member of Overdrive!!!


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

n2gardening said:


> ...until one had a bad dream about the milk money bandit and larry boy...geesh..ruined a good thing.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

